# 26 Texas Tru-quarters™



## seamus7227 (Jun 17, 2013)

This is by far the most of any one state quarter that I have ever cut out in preparation for one event. No one would ever believe me that I cut out this many at one time, so I am posting pictures(you know the saying: no pix, didn't happen)

These are gonna be for 10 Texas flag Sierra's,10 Texas flag Jr gent II's, Texas flag cigar, and 3 Sierra carbon fiber blanks. There will also be 2 Gold dollar over ACU camo blanks. There is no way I would want this to be a full time job unless there was a shop and A/C. This Texas heat is brutal, especially when you factor in the itch factor from all of the quarter dust. I hope everyone in the area of the Central Texas IAP meeting will come down, it sounds like it's gonna be a lot of fun, with lots of food and activities!


----------



## mrburls (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Seamus, If there is one of those Gold Dollar over ACU blanks available yet, I would like to buy one ahead of time and get it at the Central Texas meeting. Unless they are already sold, which wouldn't surprise me one bit. It's an awesome blank.

Thanks, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 17, 2013)

It looked hot as I flew over on my way home from Arizona not long ago.  

As for the quarters-fine work as always.   A group photo after turning would be neat to see.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 17, 2013)

mrburls said:


> Hi Seamus, If there is one of those Gold Dollar over ACU blanks available yet, I would like to buy one ahead of time and get it at the Central Texas meeting. Unless they are already sold, which wouldn't surprise me one bit. It's an awesome blank.
> 
> Thanks, Keith "mrburls"


 
I will have two available, gotta cut them out this week!



firewhatfire said:


> It looked hot as I flew over on my way home from Arizona not long ago.
> 
> As for the quarters-fine work as always. A group photo after turning would be neat to see.


 
Unfortunately, i wont be turning these, but others might:biggrin:

thank you for the compliments, after the rain we had on saturday morning, it was super humid outside, it just doesnt help when you have a fan blowing on you. Oh well.


----------



## healeydays (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow Seamus, I know you have this down to a science, but how long did it take to cut all of them?

Mike B


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm in line for the second ACU.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 17, 2013)

What kind of hijinks are you trying to pull here? The title says 26 quarters, but there are only 18 in the first picture (and it looks as if the right stack hasn't even been scrolled) and I only count 25 in the second picture ( at least they are all scrolled). I suppose you're even going to use these as an excuse as to why you haven't turned a pen in a while.:biggrin::tongue:  From how the quarters were stacked in the first picture I thought you figured out how to get them all lined up and stacked and then cut them nine at a time!


----------



## Justturnin (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice and Amen to that Texas heat.  I am about to pull the trigger on $200 worth of insulation and an window AC for my little 10x20 shed.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 17, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> What kind of hijinks are you trying to pull here? The title says 26 quarters, but there are only 18 in the first picture (and it looks as if the right stack hasn't even been scrolled) and I only count 25 in the second picture ( at least they are all scrolled). I suppose you're even going to use these as an excuse as to why you haven't turned a pen in a while.:biggrin::tongue: From how the quarters were stacked in the first picture I thought you figured out how to get them all lined up and stacked and then cut them nine at a time!


 
...its always the guy that is really far up north, livin' in the land that lacks enough oxygen to count properly:biggrin: that wants to blurt out things like this. There ARE actually 26 quarters, so do a recount!LOL As much as i would like to stack cut these, that would be next to impossible and have all of them look sharp!


----------



## jyreene (Jun 17, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> ...its always the guy that is really far up north, livin' in the land that lacks enough oxygen to count properly:biggrin: that wants to blurt out things like this. There ARE actually 26 quarters, so do a recount!LOL As much as i would like to stack cut these, that would be next to impossible and have all of them look sharp!



Only next to impossible! Me thinks you just challenged yourself. And also, now you're just showing off! 

Please continue!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jun 18, 2013)

Very cool. I agree, an A/C in the shop sounds great right now. Gotta turn in small increments and then go inside to cool off for a few. And the worst is yet to come


----------



## Sataro (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow!!! You have been busy & I understand about the heat here in Texas. I'm thinking an 8 x 10 portable building with the largest window unit I can stick in one wall would sound like a nice shop at this point in time.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 19, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Wow Seamus, I know you have this down to a science, but how long did it take to cut all of them?
> 
> Mike B


 

Mike,
  when i get on a roll (with the texas quarters) I can average about 6 quarters in 2.5 hrs. Any other quarter not so much, they are more difficult and time consuming!


----------



## healeydays (Jun 19, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Seamus, I know you have this down to a science, but how long did it take to cut all of them?
> ...



I can see if you get use to a design, it should be automatic for you (somewhat).  Great job though.  If I lived in Texas, it would be a must have pen...


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2013)

I want to add my admiration to such a fine job cutting those quarters.  Having to concentrate for 2.5 hours is daunting, specially if it's all in a row!

Nicely done.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 19, 2013)

healeydays said:


> I can see if you get use to a design, it should be automatic for you (somewhat). ...


 
Mike that is also including the time it takes to clean up the quarters with a flat file and shinning them back up





Marc said:


> I want to add my admiration to such a fine job cutting those quarters. Having to concentrate for 2.5 hours is daunting, specially if it's all in a row!
> 
> Nicely done.


 
thanks mark! And you are right, daunting is a great word for it! There have been a few coins that alone take 3.5 hours just to cut out. Again, even more daunting when beads of sweat are pouring off of your forehead onto the scroll saw, you dont dare take your eyes off of the workpiece before shutting off the saw, that blade may wonder off into an area you dont want cut. And Believe it or not, i never have to really worry about cutting myself. I better go knock on some wood now:biggrin:


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jun 19, 2013)

Seamus are you whinning about no AC again? Just ask your wife to come fan you while you work..and make sure you video it so we can all laugh at you getting smacked.


----------

